# Lots of Spitback on new Herakles tank.



## pXius (7/5/15)

Hey guys!

Long time lurker, first time poster. Unfortunately its one seeking help.

My Herakles landed today and no matter what coils I use, .2 or .6ohm she spits like crazy! I'm using an iStick 50w and I've tried everything from 30 to 50w's.

Tried 50/50 and 30/70 juice to no avail.

So far I'm really disappointed in the tank. I've heard that Atlantis coils fit so I'll try one tomorrow. but whats the point in getting high wattage coils if they spit... 

Any ideas or advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Silver (8/5/15)

pXius said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster. Unfortunately its one seeking help.
> 
> ...



Hi @pXius 
Firstly, welcome to the forum and out of lurker mode. When you get a moment, please go introduce yourself at the following thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

As for your problem, i have no experience with the Herakles device. 
All i can say is that I know what you mean. The Atlantis V1 also used to spit a bit. I found the newer coils spat a bit less. I was mainly using 50/50 juice. The ones I was using were 0.5 ohms and I was using them on the CF Mod (mechanical), so around 30W of power. I found the spitting to be different for different coils. Went through at least five coils and found that the spitting was quite bad on one or two of them and not so bad on the others. 

Sorry it doesnt solve your problem, but just relaying the info because its related.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (8/5/15)

pXius said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster. Unfortunately its one seeking help.
> 
> ...



Hey Bud, Congrats on your first post.
I have the same tank, and I found I had a similar problem at first with some of the coils, but not with others.
I have found 2 ways to stop this. 
One - Use higher VG Juices
Two - Either put the coil through an ultrasonic, or leave it to soak in water over night. This compresses the cotton, and makes things a lot better. I now do this with all shop bought coils, and I then throw them back in the ultrasonic once a week, this cleans them perfectly, and makes them last for ages!! Dry them with a hairdryer, try not to force blow them dry, as this damages the cotton. Or you can just dry them on the device with the mod!!

Hope this helps


----------



## Alex (8/5/15)

Hello @pXius, you didn't mention what type of wick you are using. In my experience, the technique used will change drastically depending on the material used. I've found that when I don't use enough wick through the coil at high temps, things can sound like the 4th of July. Again, it depends on the type of wick you are employing. But I would start by re-wicking with more than what you are currently using.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (8/5/15)

@Alex Hey Bud, as far as i know, these are only commercial coils, no RBA option on the Herakles.


----------



## Alex (8/5/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Alex Hey Bud, as far as i know, these are only commercial coils, no RBA option on the Herakles.



Ah good to know

Well my advice is obviously with regard to any rebuild able device then.


Sent from iPhone


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

spoeg terug !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

